# Stuck, without an answer...



## mrsforgotten77 (Sep 3, 2011)

*​*I have been married for about a year now but I knew my husband for two years. I had no intention of getting involved with him when he first tried to talk to me, even though I thought he was very handsome. I just wasn't interested in him. As time went by he became my friend and he was just the best guy friend I had and he made little tries to ask me to be more and I finally started to fall for him. My family didn't like him from the beginning because my parents were raised that people should marry their own race, so imagine when I walked in with a african american male that was an eventful night to say the least. Finally my parents got to know him and finally accepted that I was going to marry him and they jumped on the wagon and helped me and him get married. 

Everything was great his son accepted me and within a couple of months I became pregnant. But it was not meant to be because I lost our little girl right after that. It was hard on me since I had never been pregnant before so I didn't know how to feel and he had a child already so he was more experienced than me. I believe we found a way through the pain but then things started to not make sense. He was lying about having jobs that weren't there and he started stealing from my purse and taking my credit cards. It took a little while for me to catch him in the act but I finally caught him. I felt so deceived that I packed some of my clothes and stayed with family. He promised me that he wouldn't do it again but then I found out that he dropped out of school after I payed almost $400 to get him in school. He then told me he got a job over night at a major commercial plant where we live and he would leave all night and pretend to go to work. I finally caught him on that one too. 

I recently left him because I didn't trust anything he said or did. To this day I still have no clue where he was all night long till he walked into the door. He says he is working to make me trust him again but I am so broken hearted that I have no clue if this is fixable. That is why I am writing today. I really need help here because every time he comes around all I want to do is cause him bodily harm, which I am capable of doing. I have a temper but I was the only girl in my family so I know how to cause bodily harm. I do know that its not permissable but I am just so angry that I could swing and think later. What do I do.... I am soooo stuck... :scratchhead:


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

Hi. My advice? Get him out of your life,get yourself back with family if you need help keeping him away.

He sounds like a good for nothing leach. He steals your money, lies, and goes out doing you know what... This guy is a player and is using you. Cut him loose. Real men are home with their wives and take care of themselves this guy on the other isn't doing any of the things a man does. He is instead acting like a teenager stealing from his mom and running around.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Prodigal (Feb 5, 2011)

You caught him stealing money and using your credit cards. Based on the card statements, do you know where and on what he has been spending YOUR money? You have yourself a player. My initial reaction: he's sleeping with another woman or women. Kick this lying piece of **** to the curb.

He probably has a history of using women like this. Life is short. You deserve a decent partner. Get an attorney, file for a divorce, and hold your head high. Tell loser-boy not to let the door hit him in the *** when he leaves.

Don't remain stuck. You are only stuck if you decide to be. Work at getting unstuck ASAP. Make an appointment with an attorney next week.


----------



## mrsforgotten77 (Sep 3, 2011)

_You are both right I am not dealing with someone who is with me to love and cherish me. I am with a user and I can't wait for him to get better because it may be another lie just to bring me back in and use me some more. Thank you for helping me see what I needed to do instead of waiting for more drama. I will be making an appointment right away. I can't sit here and be stuck anymore. In all reality I don't think I could love him again because he broke the bond of marriage and he threw our vows down the drain. Thank you again for responding to my dilemma._:banhim:


----------

